# Reboot problem

## jinzougen

I hope this hasn't been answered already, I've been scouring the web and these forums for an answer. I'm having a problem with rebooting my system. When I issue the "reboot" command it gets through the "Remounting remaining drives as readonly" step, then says "Restarting system." and then it seg faults. It's hard to capture the error in entirety but here's the gist of the error:

```

invalid TSS: d884 [#1] SMP

last sysfs file: /sys/block/sda/uevent

modules linked in: [BUNCH OF MODULES]

Pid: 20333, comm: reboot Not tainted (2.6.29-gentoo-r5 #1) OptiPlex GX620

EIP: ...

EIP is at [HEX]

EAX: ...

ESI: ...

Process reboot ( ... )

Stack: ....

Call Trace:

 [<HEX>] disable_IO_APIC

 ...

 [<HEX>] sysenter_do_call

Code: Bad EIP Value

EIP: [<HEX>] ...

---[ end trace HEX ]---

/etc/init.d/reboot.sh: line 7: .... Segmentation fault

```

Here's some output from stuff I see other people asking for for problems like this:

```

bbeamer@manzana ~ $ uname -a

Linux manzana 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Tue Jul 7 13:49:41 CDT 2009 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```

bbeamer@manzana ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/server, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_3.20GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 08 Jul 2009 16:20:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dri foomaticdb fortran gdbm gpm gtk iconv ipv6 isdnlog kde ldap mailwrapper midi mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection session snmp spl sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tcpd truetype unicode usb x86 xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```

manzana bbeamer # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 01)

```

I really need this computer to reboot gracefully as I work from it remotely.

----------

## streamkid

Not really a solution to your problem, but until you sort it out you can reboot it with echo b > /proc/sysrq-trigger, which is the equivalent of pressing the reboot button. Check the related kernel options.   :Cool: 

----------

